# Rare Reliance TOC Enamel Head Badge Insert



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 19, 2022)

Possibly a Waltham Orient product head badge insert.  Hairline crack with two small chips on front across the face (above the letter N), very fine hairline at the top across the ribbon; typical crazing on rear.  Membrane display base included.  Strong color and presents beautifully!  Porcelain enamel over metal.  These are thought to be manufactured by: O'Hara Waltham Dial Co.








						O’Hara Waltham Dial Company
					

The O’Hara Waltham Dial Company is an abandoned clock face manufacturer in Waltham, Massachusetts. The building was later used to produce traffic signals, luggage, and canvases.




					abandonedonline.net
				




O'Hara Waltham Dial Company​


----------



## lgrinnings (Feb 19, 2022)

$60


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 19, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> $60



Sorry, No Deal but kind of getting close on this one.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 19, 2022)

Please see post #4 on the bottom link to view how such inserts were used.









						Reduced - TOC Great Eastern, Mass. Head Badge Insert $175 Black Friday $125 Shipped! | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

A porcelain enamel on metal headbadge insert “Great Eastern.”  This came with other inserts that were Orient Waltham.  Excellent condition, glued to a piece of card stock foe display.  Please PM to purchase.




					thecabe.com


----------

